
Why I don’t have WiFi in my apartment - kmcelwee
https://medium.com/@kevinrmcelwee/why-i-dont-have-wifi-in-my-apartment-5ca045cfeb2a
======
lostmymind66
This might work when you're single. But when you have a spouse or
children..you need Wifi in the house.

I cut cable years ago and stream everything. If I only had my Internet plan on
my phone, I would eat through it very quickly.

